# genkernel für 2.6.1er Kernel?

## hänse

Hallo Jungs,

eine Frage an die, die schon auf den neuen Kernel umgestiegen sind. Kompiliert ihr den Kernel mit genkernel? Oder macht ihr das Manuell?

Ich habs zuerst mit genkernel probiert, möchte nun den Kernel aber selber backen.

Laut diversen Anleitungen im Internet macht man dies ja mit:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make clean

make dep

make bzImage

make modules

make modules_install
```

und dann heissts, bzImage von /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot nach /boot kopieren.

Nun, erstens krieg ich bei make dep:

```
make dep

*** Warning: make dep is unnecessary now.
```

Na denn, anscheinend brauchts ja nur noch folgendes:

```
make clean

make

make modules

make modules_install
```

Da kommt aber schon die nächste Frage auf:

genkernel macht ja noch mehr, von wegen initrd und busybox...

Muss ich das nicht machen, wenn ich den Kernel manuell kompiliere??

Gruzz Hänse

----------

## bazik

 *hänse wrote:*   

> Laut diversen Anleitungen im Internet macht man dies ja mit:
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> ...

 

Uhm, RTFM hilft:

```

make help

```

Du brauchst bei 2.6.x nur noch 

```

make && make modules_install

```

----------

## hänse

Hi,

danke für die Antwort, des scheint auch problemlos zu funktionieren.

Ich hab mich im Netz schon länger umgeschaut, sehe aber nirgends genau, was genkernel alles macht.

Was ist die Busybox?

Brauche ich eine initrd?

übrigens bei Windoze Probs sag ich auch jedem RTFM, doch mit Linux kenn ich mich halt net soo gut aus  :Smile: 

Gruzz

----------

## tacki

btw. für die 2.6er kernel gibts ein neues genkernel >2.0

ich teste gerade genkernel 3.0.1_beta4-3 (eben erst rausgekommen) mit 2.6.1-rc3-gentoo

----------

## Empire

Nein, eine initrd brauchst du nicht, es ist einfacher wenn du die Dinge gleich in den Kernel packst und damit bootest. 

Eine initrd stellt nur Module o.ä. bereit die zum booten des Kernels benötigt werden aber nicht im Kernel drin sind... 

Oder du brauchst ne initrd wenn du nen Bootsplash hast, dann kommt in die initrd der Bootsplash rein...

----------

## hänse

heisst das, wenn ich bootsplash verwenden will, MUSS ich eine initrd haben??

Dann überleg ich mir nämlich nochmal ob ich wirklich bootsplash installieren will, ich fänds noch nett, aber wenns dadurch zu umständlich wird, bzw. das System langsamer bootet, mach ichs vermutlich net.

ich kernle jetzt manuell... is mir irgendwie lieber, da weiss ich was ich mach und was passiert (zumindest mehr oder weniger)

gruzz

----------

## kill_switch

The bootsplash initrd only contains the images  :Wink: 

so that doesn't do much to performance

----------

## hänse

Noch ne dumme Frage

wie komm ich an genkernel-2.0 ran?

Ich komm irgendwie nur an den 1.8er ran..

gruzz

----------

## tacki

ganz einfach:

```
emerge /usr/portage/sys-kernel/genkernel/genkernel-3.0.1_beta4.ebuild
```

----------

## Mac Fly

oder

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -s genkernel

*  sys-kernel/genkernel

      Latest version available: 3.0.1_beta4

```

Danach natürlich das -s weglassen  :Wink: 

----------

## hänse

Hm, soweit okay...

habs endlich geschafft, dass mein genkernel den neuen kernel kompilieren und installieren kann...

jedoch bootet der neue kernel nicht richtig

ich habe dasselbe Problem wie https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=121886&highlight=boot+device+determining hier beschrieben (auf russisch  :Smile:  )

also ich krieg das hier:

```
STEP 3: Mounting necessary filesystems per boot options

Started device managment daemon v 1.3.29 for /dev

STEP 4: Determining root device

Root block device uncpesifited or not detected.

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell.
```

wenn ich nun einfach /dev/hda4 eingebe, passiert nix und wenn ich /dev/ram0 eingebe, kommt ne kernel panic  :Sad: 

Ich habe auch meine grub.conf entsprechend angepasst (laut /usr/share/genkernel/README)

grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 1.4 - Kernel 2.4.22-gentoo-r2

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel-2.4.22-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/hda4 vga=794

initrd (hd0,1)/boot/initrd-2.4.22-gentoo-r2

title=Gentoo Linux 1.4 - Kernel 2.6.1-gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel-2.6.1-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda4 vga=794

initrd (hd0,1)/boot/initrd-2.6.1-gentoo

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

chainloader (hd0,0)+1

```

gruzz

----------

